# Topics > AI in car and transport > Cargo transport, freight transport >  Self-driving trucks, Uber Advanced Technologies Group, San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Uber, Inc.

Developer - Advanced Technologies Center

Ottomotto LLC

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google veterans head off on their own to work on self-driving trucks"
Otto counts self-driving pioneer Anthony Levandowski as a co-founder

by Chris Ziegler
May 17, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Semi trucks gain self-driving powers with Otto

Published on May 17, 2016




> A startup is working on retrofitting big rigs with sensors for hands-free travel. But this isn't the first time we've heard about smart semis.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Self-driving trucks are coming — what will that mean?"

by Brad Templeton
May 18, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Uber's self-driving truck makes its first delivery

Published on Oct 25, 2016




> A truck carrying 50,000 beers spent two hours driving itself down a Colorado highway.

----------


## Airicist

This truck can pilot itself while its driver takes a nap in the back

Published on Dec 17, 2016




> Uber-owned startup Otto claims that its autonomous truck will make transporting goods safer and more efficient.

----------


## Airicist

Uber's autonomous trucks

Published on Jun 29, 2017




> Uber’s Advanced Technologies Group has a new version of its testing transport truck for autonomous tech. The new model features an updated technology stack, including a 64 channel spinning LiDAR array. Following the lawsuit, the Uber ATG truck notably drops all Otto branding. The new Uber ATG truck tech loadout also includes upgraded components and software throughout the vehicle.The LiDAR used in the new design is an off-the-shelf part rather than one developed in-house. The new truck can be spotted in testing in SF and on neighboring highways. Although the trucks are self-driving, each one has a trained driver onboard ready to take control.


"Uber ATG upgrades its autonomous truck test fleet with new tech"

by Darrell Etherington
June 29, 2017

----------


## Airicist

"Uber halts development of self-driving trucks"

July 31, 2018

----------

